# Movement Cafe



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone been to the movement cafe yet? looks really nice

http://www.weheart.co.uk/2012/09/13/the-movement-cafe-greenwich/


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I have. All the wood recessed in the ground gives it a cosy, tucked-away feel - an Ikea that's given way to subsidence. Pleasant despite being between a train line and a main road. Sadly the coffee was awful.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

thats a shame....I was expecting it to be good coffee for some reason.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Me too. Don't be put off going though! Just have a cup of tea or something instead.


----------

